# any DIY lugged frame kits out there?



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

something where it comes with the lugs and stuff, but you gotta weld all the tubes into the lugs to build up a complete frame?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> something where it comes with the lugs and stuff, but you gotta weld all the tubes into the lugs to build up a complete frame?



Not really but you can search ebay for tubesets and lugs...

I have a Reynolds 531 tubeset and some great looking lugs that someday I will braze into a frame


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, brazing together a lugged steel frame requires a high degree of skill, from the mitering of the tubes to handling the torch.

That's why lugged steel is virtually gone from the "mass market". Just too labor intensive and, to do it right, a long apprenticeship is required.

But, thank the bicycle gods, the American custom field is thriving and you can still get a beauty from the likes of De Rosa, Cinelli, Mondonico. But you will pay!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> something where it comes with the lugs and stuff, but you gotta weld all the tubes into the lugs to build up a complete frame?


Costs about $1200 to start. It's called a custom frame 

Otherwise, there's nothing stopping you from going here to buy some lugs, tubes and braze ons and then getting a frame builder's bible and a blowtorch... you might be able to come in under $1200, though you'd still have to learn to braze...


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

buck-50 said:


> Costs about $1200 to start. It's called a custom frame
> 
> Otherwise, there's nothing stopping you from going here to buy some lugs, tubes and braze ons and then getting a frame builder's bible and a blowtorch... you might be able to come in under $1200, though you'd still have to learn to braze...


 I've always wanted to build a frame, just to screw it up so I could really appreciate the skill and workmanship of the Old Frenchman who brazed my Gitane TdF back in 1972.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

You quite often find tubesets on eBay,

I saw one the other day for a complet Columbus neuron tubeset price was $85

Then you buy the lugs.

Then it has to be put together - straight and true.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Try Ceeway*

http://www.ceeway.com/Tubeandpartsbundle.htm

You can get a complete kit with flux and rod for less than $200.00 shipping included.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

BlueMasi1 said:


> http://www.ceeway.com/Tubeandpartsbundle.htm
> 
> You can get a complete kit with flux and rod for less than $200.00 shipping included.


:O

THAT"S WHAT I WAS THINKING OF!

now, to find someone who's good at brazing...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> :O
> 
> THAT"S WHAT I WAS THINKING OF!
> 
> now, to find someone who's good at brazing...




you know you'll prob need to trim and miter the tubes,right?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Reynolds531 said:


> I've always wanted to build a frame, just to screw it up so I could really appreciate the skill and workmanship of the Old Frenchman who brazed my Gitane TdF back in 1972.




some builders offer classes where you build your own frame


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> you know you'll prob need to trim and miter the tubes,right?


well, yeah. i should get ahold of my uncle, he's good with that whole kinda thing...he built his kids a go-kart with a full rollcage out of spare tubing once.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> well, yeah. i should get ahold of my uncle, he's good with that whole kinda thing...he built his kids a go-kart with a full rollcage out of spare tubing once.



There is a framebuilders forum(similar to RBR) that is a wealth of information...I have the link saved at home...I'll check tonight unless someone comes up with it first..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> There is a framebuilders forum(similar to RBR) that is a wealth of information...I have the link saved at home...I'll check tonight unless someone comes up with it first..


www.velocipedesalon.com/forum


I think the old framebuilder's forum died a death from no money.

This one has a lot of the builder types on it now.

Also, there is a framebuilder's sub-forum at bikeforums.net


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

BlueMasi1 said:


> http://www.ceeway.com/Tubeandpartsbundle.htm
> 
> You can get a complete kit with flux and rod for less than $200.00 shipping included.


I believe those prices are in pounds not dollars
still, a good deal even with the cast lug upgrade and shipping

I wish you guys hadn't linked that site......arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Google "framebuilding" and you will find a wealth of information. 

Building a frame in your garage is very doable, tons of guys have done it.

Some good info here... https://www.frameforum.org/forum3/index.php
and here... https://www.phred.org/mailman/listinfo/framebuilders

For parts there is ceeway.com, bringheli.com, henryjames.com, novacycles.com, and others.

I've build a half dozen frames so far and have had good success.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> I believe those prices are in pounds not dollars
> still, a good deal even with the cast lug upgrade and shipping
> 
> I wish you guys hadn't linked that site......arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Tube sets start off at some really cheap prices- all the other stuff involved sure adds up, though.

TOG, what`s going on with your dreams to roll your own frame? I mean a steel one, although I still thought the sterling one was pretty cool.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

well, the guy in Michigan never got back to me with the firm dates and prices, but by the time I lost 2 weeks work w/out pay and paid the 2500 + in "tuition" ................and materials and lodging for 2 weeks, it would cost me around 6 grand...and the bottom line is.....I can't afford that. 

I could (and will) build one....all I really need is an absolutely FLAT, SOLID table, the rest I am pretty sure I could handle even without instruction. Then I acquired a NOS "plastic" frame this spring that NEEDED to be built.....more money I can't afford....

BTW, the sterling one has been turned over to the National MS Society for raffle in August (see signature)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Ouch! As for the table, have you seen the jigs people build out of extruded aluminum? They give you a true surface just where you need it and the rest is open- easy access for tacking. Google will find you some examples if you want. I`ve been waiting for a garage to work in, but it doesn`t look like that`s going to happen soon, so I think I`ll just try it in my shed next year. Probably just an angle iron jig for me.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

Correct, but with the current exchange rates it comes out to about $196.00 US.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

BlueMasi1 said:


> Correct, but with the current exchange rates it comes out to about $196.00 US.


ok...I guess I stand corrected, shipping included?...I seem to remember that being another 40 pounds

Rodar...I need PERFECTLY flat and true enough to hold the BB, rear drops and post to hold head tube...I got a plan....3 layers of 1 inch MDF glued and covered with aluminum...a good buddy is a cabinet maker and VERY, VERY good, an he has made recommendations.

I have a 3 car garage with concrete floor I could tie up for at least long enough to braze her up. It just looks to be postponed a year...mark my words....I will do it. I will need a couple of months with the lug blanks to get them the way I want them and mitering tubes....meh...... a saw, rotary handpiece and file is enough.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Dave Yates in the UK does courses, not much help to you, but someone in the good ole US of A must do same. Check out his site. There was also a really good blog about a girl who built her own frame(s) inc all the graphics and paint, very very detailed and quite interesting, can't for the life of me remember her/it's name - will surf for a bit and hopefully help you later.

http://www.daveyatescycles.co.uk/


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

That blog sounds like Suzy Jackson, AKA Littlefish.

Okay, TOG- it sounds like you`ve got a plan and I`m betting you`ll have a frame done before I do. Don`t forget the pics!

Sorry, Fuji. Hijack over.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

DannyBoy said:


> Dave Yates in the UK does courses, not much help to you, but someone in the good ole US of A must do same. Check out his site. There was also a really good blog about a girl who built her own frame(s) inc all the graphics and paint, very very detailed and quite interesting, can't for the life of me remember her/it's name - will surf for a bit and hopefully help you later.
> 
> http://www.daveyatescycles.co.uk/


keeping in mind the geopgraphical size of the US......from NY to CA is almost as far as NY to London.... Regionally, in the midwest, there is a course in Michigan (Doug Fattic) whom I was corresponding with, but there was a "bit" of a communication issue.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Touch0Gray said:


> keeping in mind the geopgraphical size of the US......from NY to CA is almost as far as NY to London.... Regionally, in the midwest, there is a course in Michigan (Doug Fattic) whom I was corresponding with, but there was a "bit" of a communication issue.


do you know where in michigan he's located?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Niles, MI...pm me and I'll give you his e-mail address


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

TOG--I share your desire to have a go at a brazed frame--I found the Little Fish a while ago site & talked with a friend about doing David Yates's course. (I'm impressed at how popular that seems to be getting--when I first found it seemed to stay unbooked for what seemed like months.)

Somewhere in my collection of really old stuff at my mom's I have a set of Prugnat spearpoints I started to file myself in about 1971--our team sponsor started building frames and several of my friends completed theirs. Can't remember why I didn't....

There's good information on Dave Moulton's blog as well--under framebuilding--he's kind of anti-jig, preferring to tack, check and then braze in a procedure that keeps the frame aligned.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Since I make my living with a torch I have no fear about brazing as for carving lugs.....I can handle that too.

The real issue is alignment and money.....I know the kids can live on less but they ain't all out of school yet.


----------

